# Applying for Italian Citizenship in Italy



## mako2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello

I'm a citizen of Argentina and I live in Buenos Aires. My grandma was born in Italy and my mom was born in Argentina after 1948. I have already consulted with an immigration consultant in Argentina and together we prepared all the necessary documents with legal translations, stamps, apostille, etc, etc, etc.

The problem now is that all the Italian consulates in Argentina are overwhelmed with applications and it will take me several years to get an appointment to present my applications.

I have decided to travel to Italy and apply directly there. I was wondering if anybody has done that and if you could help me sending me a list of things I have to do (providing that I already have all the documents).

Also, do you know how long can it take to get the citizenship/passport after I submit my application?

Thank you in advance for your help.

MK


----------

